# Fragen zur Risikominderung



## safety_simon (8 September 2017)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Risikominderung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 (und DIN EN ISO 13849-1):

Wir haben bei der Risikobeurteilung für eine Gefährdung vor Jahren einen PLr b festgestellt. Nun hat aufgrund eines tödlichen Unfalles eine erneute Risikobeurteilung einen PLr c ergeben. 
Eine Nachrüstung von bisherigen Systemen ist wirtschaftlich/kostenbezogen und technisch nicht möglich, da wir in dem System eine Standard-SPS in einfacher Ausführung benutzen und diese ja durch eine fehlersichere Steuerung ersetzt werden müsste (zur Erreichung eines PL c, weil eine Standard-SPS in einfacher Ausführung kein bewährtes Bauteil ist). 

Nach DIN EN ISO 12100, Kapitel 6 werden Benutzerinformationen gefordert, wenn das Risiko durch technische Schutzmaßnahmen nicht ausreichend vermindert werden kann. 

Wäre das in unserem Beispiel der Fall?

Grüße 
safety_simon


----------



## Safety (8 September 2017)

Hallo, 
da an der Maschine schon einmal was passiert ist solltet Ihr mit dem ganzen sehr verantwortlich umgehen.
Das was Du da schreibst macht es einem Richter sehr einfach. 
Weiterhin müsst Ihr auf jeden Fall reagieren!
Deine Vorgehensweise wiederspricht einem der Grundlegenden und wichtigsten Anforderungen der MRL2006/42/EG:
Anhang I:
1.1.2. *Grundsätze für die Integration der Sicherheit *

b) Bei der Wahl der angemessensten Lösungen muss der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter folgende Grundsätze anwenden, und zwar in der angegebenen Reihenfolge: 


Beseitigung oder Minimierung der Risiken so weit wie möglich (Integration der Sicherheit in Konstruktion und Bau der Maschine);
Ergreifen der notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen gegen Risiken, die sich nicht beseitigen lassen;
Unterrichtung der Benutzer über die Restrisiken aufgrund der nicht vollständigen Wirksamkeit der getroffenen Schutzmaßnahmen; Hinweis auf eine eventuell erforderliche spezielle Ausbildung oder Einarbeitung und persönliche Schutzausrüstung.
Ich habe schon Fälle begleitet da musste der Hersteller viele Maschinen rückwirkend auf den Stand der Technik bringen.
Ihr könnte ja eine technische Schutzmaßnahme erbringen und das Argument Geld ist bei einem tödlichen Unfall eher nicht gut.


----------



## weißnix_ (8 September 2017)

So unkonkret könnte eine gültige Antwort auch die Nachrüstung einer ggf. programmierbaren Sicherheitssteuerung (Sicherheitsschaltgerät) sein nur für die Überwachung der Gefahrstellen.


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2017)

safety_simon schrieb:


> Wir haben bei der Risikobeurteilung für eine Gefährdung vor Jahren einen PLr b festgestellt. Nun hat aufgrund eines tödlichen Unfalles eine erneute Risikobeurteilung einen PLr c ergeben.
> Eine Nachrüstung von bisherigen Systemen ist wirtschaftlich/kostenbezogen und technisch nicht möglich, da wir in dem System eine Standard-SPS in einfacher Ausführung benutzen und diese ja durch eine fehlersichere Steuerung ersetzt werden müsste (zur Erreichung eines PL c, weil eine Standard-SPS in einfacher Ausführung kein bewährtes Bauteil ist).
> 
> Nach DIN EN ISO 12100, Kapitel 6 werden Benutzerinformationen gefordert, wenn das Risiko durch technische Schutzmaßnahmen nicht ausreichend vermindert werden kann.
> ...



Im Risikomanagement gibt es das sogenannte TOP-Prinzip
T - Technisch
O - Organisatorisch
P - Personell

Technsiche Lösungen haben die höchste Prio, dann eben organisatorische und personelle Maßnahmen.
Wenn im Zuge einer Überprüfung festgestellt wird, dass eine Anlage einen Sicherheitsmangel hat, dann kann unter bestimmenten Umständen zeitlich befristet auf O- oder P-Maßnahmen zurückgegriffen werden. Wirtschaftliche Betrachtungen sind dabei nur in den seltensten Fällen relevant.
Wenn nun wegen eurer Fehleinschätzung ein Mensch sein Leben verloren hat, dann würde ich nicht nach Lücken suchen, sondern mir Experten für Maschinensicherheit suchen und das Problem aktiv angehen.

Mein persönlicher Grundsatz beim Thema Sicherheit:
Die Maschine muß so sicher sein, dass bedenkenlos jemand aus meiner Familie daran arbeiten könnte.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## det (10 September 2017)

Moin,

was ich nicht ganz verstehe. 
Wie kann ich bei einem "tödlichen Unfall" nur auf "PLr C" kommen. 
Da passt doch an der RB was nicht. Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Safety (10 September 2017)

Hallo, ich denke man kann aus dem was er da schreibt nicht herauslesen das es bei der SF um den Auslöser des tödlichen Unfalls geht.
Zu dem PLc und das verstehen viel nicht.
S2 = kann auch Tödlich sein
F1 = geringe Exposition
P1 = Vermeiden möglich
W = nicht bekannt
PLr=c
Aus dem Grund fordert man hier mindestens eine Kategorie 1 die wenn alles eingehalten ist sehr zuverlässig ist.


Zu Blockmove, es geht hier um einen Produktmangel im Herstellungsprozess der nun vom Hersteller wie auch immer festgestellt wurde, der hat die MRL einzuhalten = Dreischrittverfahren Anhang I. der Verwender hat dann auch ein Problem, wenn er es erfahren sollte und dann kommt die BetrSichV mit TOP-Prinzip ins Spiel. Das ist einer der Gründe warum auch Verwender etwas genauer auf die Maschinen achten sollten die sie kaufen.


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Zu Blockmove den es geht hier um einen Produktmangel im Herstellungsprozess der nun vom Hersteller wie auch immer festgestellt wurde, der hat die MRL einzuhalten = Dreischrittverfahren Anhang I. der Verwender hat dann auch ein Problem, wenn er es erfahren sollte und dann kommt die BetrSichV mit TOP-Prinzip ins Spiel. Das ist einer der Gründe warum auch Verwender etwas genauer auf die Maschinen achten sollten die sie kaufen.



Stimmt Safety.
Das Thema hat mehrere Aspekte.
Zum einen auf Herstellerseite den Produktmangel und zum anderen auf Betreiberseite die BetrSichV.
Als Betreiber hast du mit so einer Anlage die A-Karte gezogen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ayrex (23 Oktober 2017)

Interessant fände ich, ob für die besagte Gefahrenstelle ein PL=c überhaupt sinnvoll eingestuft ist:

Irreversibel / 1 Toter + seltene Exposition (z.B. <= 1x pro Schicht) + Vermeiden Möglich (z.B. langsame Bewegung mit viel Kraft/Druck).

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Du schreibst hier so freizügig über einen tödlichen Arbeitsunfall, daß ich mir auch
diese Frage erlaube:


> Wir haben bei der Risikobeurteilung für eine Gefährdung vor Jahren einen PLr b festgestellt. Nun hat aufgrund eines tödlichen Unfalles eine erneute Risikobeurteilung einen PLr c ergeben.



War der Performancelevel, also Ausfall eines Bauteils, ursächlich für den Unfall?


----------



## stevenn (25 Oktober 2017)

eine Safety ist bestimmt nicht so teuer, das es nicht wirtschaftlich wäre. klingt eher, das ihr zu geizig seid,sorry


----------



## Mr_Fox (26 Oktober 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im Risikomanagement gibt es das sogenannte TOP-Prinzip
> T - Technisch
> O - Organisatorisch
> P - Personell




Korrekt lautet es:

1.  *Konstruktiv *  -> inhärent sicher konstruieren
_     wenn das nicht möglich dann:_

2.  *Technisch *   ->  technische Lösung  (Schutzzaun, Lichtschranke etc.)
_     wenn das nicht möglich dann:_

3.  *Organisatorisch *   -> Hinweise im Handbuch


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2017)

Mr_Fox schrieb:


> Korrekt lautet es:
> 
> 1.  *Konstruktiv *  -> inhärent sicher konstruieren
> _     wenn das nicht möglich dann:_
> ...



Im Sinne der MRL ... Bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung (TRBS1111) gilt TOP


----------



## bike (26 Oktober 2017)

Sollte man nicht zuerst schauen, warum es zu dem Undall kam?
Ich konnte nicht lesen wie lange die Anlage lief / schon in Betrieb ist.
Muss man alle Maschinen z.B. von 1972 beginnend als ich anfing in dem Beruf zu arbeiten, komplett und immer und ständig nachgebastelt werden?

Klar kann man loslegen und alles in Frage stellen, was lange Zeit funktioniert hat.

Als mir so etwas etwas Ãhnliches in Amiland passierte war der Anwalt sofort auf Entschädigung gebürstet.
Aber wir konnten nachweisen, dass der Fehler nicht von der Maschine ausging.

bike


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Muss man alle Maschinen z.B. von 1972 beginnend als ich anfing in dem Beruf zu arbeiten, komplett und immer und stÃ¤ndig nachgebastelt werden?



Klare Antwort: Ja

https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/pdf/BekBS-1114.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2


Unter Absatz 3.3 und 3.4 findest du wann du basteln musst.
Es gibt zwar immer wieder Diskussion und auch teilweise andere Ansichten und Meinungen von Experten.
Nur wenn es von der baua eine Veröffentlichung zu dem Thema gibt, dann ist es einfacher sich daran zu halten.

Im konkreten Fall gab es einen Unfall und das ist laut Absatz 3.3 ein konkreter Anlass die Sicherheit der Anlage zu überprüfen.
Das Alter der Anlage ist da egal.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (26 Oktober 2017)

Also unsere Sicherheitspäpste sagen etwas anderes.
Eine Maschine verliert nicht ihre CE bzw Sicherheitszertifizierung nur weil diese alt ist und / oder neue Vorschriften sich irgend jemand ausgedacht hat.
Sonst muss man ja jedes Jahr losziehen und die Maschinen umrüsten. 
Das ist bei 6000 neuen Maschinen pro Jahr und bei meinen Arbeitsjahren von 45 Jahren 270 000 Umbauten.
Ein echtes Geschäftsmodell 
In welcher Welt lebst du?

Daher habe ich in meinem letzten Post zuerst gefragt wie geschah der Unfall, was wurde zwischen IB und jetzt geändert.
Ein schönes Bespiel aus Franzland vom letzten Jahr:
Ein Bediener wurde in einer Roboterzelle von uns zerlegt, leider und das tat auch weh.
Doch wer war schuld? 
Der Typ hat sich in der Zelle einschliessen lassen um die Funktion besser sehen zu können.
Sicherheit soll bzw muss sein, doch nicht zuerst nacht Normen schreien sondern einfach das benutzen, das in dem Rundkörper oberhalb des Halses sein sollte.

bike


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Also unsere Sicherheitspäpste sagen etwas anderes.
> Eine Maschine verliert nicht ihre CE bzw Sicherheitszertifizierung nur weil diese alt ist und / oder neue Vorschriften sich irgend jemand ausgedacht hat.
> Sonst muss man ja jedes Jahr losziehen und die Maschinen umrüsten.
> Das ist bei 6000 neuen Maschinen pro Jahr und bei meinen Arbeitsjahren von 45 Jahren 270 000 Umbauten.
> ...



bike
nicht abgedeckte Transmissionsriemen waren auch mal sicher... 

Es steht nirgends, dass ich jährlich umbauen muß.
Was drin steht ist, dass ich meine Maschinen regelmäßig überprüfen muß und den Unterschied zum aktuellen Stand der Technik ermitteln muß.
Den Unterschied muß ich bewerten und wenn er zu stark abweicht, dann muss ich eben handeln.
Wo liegt das Problem? Wenn die Bremsleitungen am Auto marode sind, dann muß ich sie austauschen. Wenn meine Anlage ein simples einkanaliges Hauptventil hat und nun eben zweikanalige Hauptventile notwendig sind, dann ist halt die Nachrüstung erforderlich.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (27 Oktober 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Also unsere Sicherheitspäpste sagen etwas anderes.
> Eine Maschine verliert nicht ihre CE bzw Sicherheitszertifizierung nur weil diese alt ist und / oder neue Vorschriften sich irgend jemand ausgedacht hat.
> Sonst muss man ja jedes Jahr losziehen und die Maschinen umrüsten.


Betreiber Betriebssicherheitsverordnung:
regelmäßige Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist Pflicht! WEnn ich nun feststelle, das eine Maschine unsicher ist / nicht mehr den Stand der Technik entspricht, dann muss ich handeln
natürlich verliert die Maschine nicht einfach so ihr "CE", wenn es damals rechtmäßig eins bekommen hatte, aber als Betreiber müssen die Anlagen auf Stand der Technik gehalten werden.

Hersteller Produktsicherheitsgesetz:
§6 ... Der Hersteller, sein Bevollmächtigter und der Einführer haben jeweils im Rahmen ihrer Geschäftstätigkeit bei den auf dem Markt bereitgestellten Verbraucherprodukten
1. Stichproben durchzuführen,
2. Beschwerden zu prüfen und, falls erforderlich, ein Beschwerdebuch zu führen sowie
3. die Händler über weitere das Verbraucherprodukt betreffende Maßnahmen zu unterrichten.


----------



## bike (27 Oktober 2017)

Also ich klinke mich aus, warum?
Niemand auf der Welt kann erwarten, dass der Hersteller von Maschinen bzw die Betreiber jedes Jahr alle gelieferten Maschinen umbauen bzw hochrüsten.
Aber mir ist klar, dass es ein Geschäftsmodell ist um schnell viel Geld abzuziehehen.
Klar sind offene Transmissionen nicht Stand der Technik, aber wenn 50 -60 Jahre die Bediener so klug waren und nichts geschah, warum muss jetzt ein SafePLC und sichere Antriebe  eingebaut  bzw nachgerüstet werden?
Und noch was. 
Hat nicht GM das Trabbiwerk in Erfurth gekauft? Wann beginnen die in alle verkauften Trabbi ABS einzubauen? So wegen Sicherheit und so. 
Übrigens meine Werkstatt wurde abgenommen ohne dass ich alles nach den Wünschen der Sicherheitslieferanten umgebaut habe.

Außerdem wissen wir mmer noch nicht, warum und wie es zu dem Unfall kam.

Merkt ihr nicht den Irrsinn, wie uns eingeredet wird, wir sind an allem Schuld? Klar soll und muss Sicherheit sein, doch immer Angst zu haben etwas falsch zu machen, soll das die Zukunft sein?
Also lasst bitte die Kirche im Dorf.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich klinke mich aus, warum?
> Niemand auf der Welt kann erwarten, dass der Hersteller von Maschinen bzw die Betreiber jedes Jahr alle gelieferten Maschinen umbauen bzw hochrüsten.
> Aber mir ist klar, dass es ein Geschäftsmodell ist um schnell viel Geld abzuziehehen.



bike, wie bereits gesagt steht nirgends was von jährlich umbauen.
Es steht da regelmäßig prüfen und wenn nötig umbauen.
Wenn eine Maschine vor 10 Jahren sicher war, dann ist sie es in der Regel auch heute noch.
So groß waren die Änderungen am Stand der Technik in den letzten 10 Jahren auch nicht.
Ein Grund warum der Punkt in der BetrSichV klar gestellt worden ist, sind aber z.B. Aussage wie sie von euren "Sicherheitspäpsten" kamen und noch kommen.
Viele Betreiber nehmen ein CE-Kennzeichen quasi als Freibrief ... Die Maschine hat CE und somit ist sie sicher. Braucht man doch nix machen.
Nur leider gibt es eben Hersteller, die es mit der CE nicht so genau nehmen. Ich denke jeder von uns hat in seinem Berufsleben schon mal einschlägige Erfahrungen gemacht.
Also was ist dann daran schlecht, wenn der Betreiber in der Pflicht ist seine Maschinen zu prüfen und die Sicherheit für seine Mitarbeiter sicher zustellen?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

